# Ants



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, we have ants.

Got them stopped from coming in...I hope.

What does everyone recommend for the one's that are already inside? There are many.

Paul


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

MO7Bs said:


> Okay, we have ants.
> 
> Got them stopped from coming in...I hope.
> 
> ...


First of all try to eliminate their food source by using zip lock bags, rubber maid containers, etc. I keep a bottle of ant spray from Home Depot in the camper and spray around the edges of the floor inside. On the outside I spray everything that touches the ground, stabilizer jacks (even if your using a spare tire jack from your truck







), tires, cord, hoses, etc. I also keep a container of granules and shake around the perimeter of the camper. This may seem like overkill but we have only had a few stray ants inside the ob to date. Ants seem to be worse when there is sand and I think I remember you mentioning in another post there may be sand where you're camping.







Seriously though eliminating the food source will help alot, if its real bad you could try the Terro liquid ant bait. We've used those in a rental cottage once with decent results. Good luck,

Brad


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

One word of advice: CHECK YOUR BED!!! I went camping and they were crawling up the electric cords, around the tires, etc., and had migrated to my bed. OUCHIE MAMA!!!
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have had really good luck with Terro in my house so good that now in the fall when they show up I put out some Terro liquid and they come out form everywhere to eat it then you never see a ant again all year. You can wash any surfaces with any cleaner with Orange in it and the ants will avoid it.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

talcum powder works good also just put around anything that touches the ground an no more ants will go in side the best part is it is cheap and not a harmful chemical


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Second vote for Terro. It's a clear liquid (kind of like Karo syrup) and you put a couple of drops on a card, near where you see a trail of ants. They gobble it up, and then go away. For good.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Pretty luck so far no ants! However, this is great information!

Rick


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

You might not have ants where you store the trailer, but it only takes a few days on a site where there ARE ants to give you problems for a long time to come. We picked up ants in the old 21RS during a one week trip at a site that must have had them. For some odd reason, they nested in the walls of the rear slide. Never saw any by the kitchen area, I don't know what the draw of the slide out was! I (carefully) set poison in the light fixture and that took care of some of them, but if I didn't keep it in there when not in use, back they'd come. It was really frustrating! With the new trailer, we'll be taking proactive measures, you can be sure. I never want to have _that_ trouble again.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

mountainlady56 said:


> One word of advice: CHECK YOUR BED!!! I went camping and they were crawling up the electric cords, around the tires, etc., and had migrated to my bed. OUCHIE MAMA!!!
> Darlene


Yep, I found them crawling up the power cord at our last stop, kinda think they had managed to get a few thousand on board and possibly even set up a nest somewhere, because there are a BUNCH.

Plus, I currently set up on sand, in case anyone missed that fact. Yesterday I sprayed that mosquito/ant stuff around the site and all the tires and everything touching the ground (including the truck jack!) and then put down borax. Read somewhere that could help too.

Anyway, I appreciate all the advice, it's off to Wally World for some food supplies and Tarro Liquid!

This site is invaluable, I'm so glad it will continue!

Oh yeah, none in the bed yet...if there had been I would have driven the hour drive to Wally World last night.

Paul


----------



## joesova (Apr 25, 2008)

I ran into the same thing yesterday when opening up the camper. They are hovering around the slide out. My DW was feeding the baby at the table and saw ants in the light of the slide. I am just praying they aren't making their home in the walls of the slide out!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Get the liquid. Most of it is designed to let them bring some home before it gets to them. That way it's supposed to wipe out the colony. We've had good luck at out house with that.

Oh, by the way, it's a good reason to convert your electrical cord over to a marine shore power type detachable cord.... Eliminate that tempting bridge!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Flippy1013--that is where our ants were! In the lights--and when it wasn't live ants, it was parts of dead ones that the live ones shoved out. Gross!!! One way I kept them at bay was to get some of those little ant hotels and put them in the light fixture, just set them in there. BE SURE TO TAKE THEM OUT IF YOU'RE GOING TO TURN THE LIGHTS ON! I put them in there when we weren't using it, and noticed a marked decrease in activity, but they never went away completely. If I stopped or forgot, they came right back. If you can get that Terro stuff in there and actually kill them off, that would probably be good--I didn't know about it back then when we had the problem. Good luck!!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We usually sprinkle comet around everything that touches the ground and never had an ant in the old tent trailer or the new TT. Didn't really like the idea because that all gets washed into the ground with the next rain, but hate ants more. I'll have to try the talcum powder though. If you need to kill them inside use Windex, it works and there is no insecticide to worry about the kids or animal getting exposed to.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you have a pool home, just use some of the powder (diatomatous earth) that you already have for the pool filter. Ants do not crawl over.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

New pet????










Sorry, couldn't resist









We had an issue with them climbing up the power cord. Sprinkled some ant killer all around and there gone. I took a industrial scotch brite pad and cut a slot for the cord to run through and place it in the power cord recess to keep other critters out as well.

bbwb


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

3X Terro. Use this stuff in the house and even the shop, works great


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Just put out the Terro...

Thanks for the advice!

(Active ingredient is Borax!)


----------

